# Can anyone translate my colonoscopy report?



## lexy92

They have diagnosed me with Crohns Disease and Ive started on Infliximab but Ive just read over my colonoscopy report and its going straight over my head.... The words in bold are the ones I dont understand (lol)

Report:
Bowel preparation with phosphate enema was satisfactory.
A digital rectal examinataion was performed. 
The colonoscope was inserted via the anus to the *terminal ileum*, insertion confirmed by *ICV intubation*. The *caecum* was identified positively by the* ileocecal valve*, the *appendicular orifice* and the *tri-radiate caecal fold*.
*Mucosa: patchy severe erythema and granularity; multiple pleomorphic ulcers within *(e) 

Diagnoses: 
*Ileitis* and Crohns Disease *(severe, pancolitis & ileitis)*


If anyone can translate some/all of these words for me in BASIC English haha (Im blonde so the simpler the better) 

Im sure the doctor went over it all while I was in hospital but I was on painkillers and stuff and so it means nothing to me now and Wikipedia isn't helping me much....

Much appreciated! Thankyou!


----------



## Silvermoon

Hi lexy -I am going to try to translate some of this for you - look through your post quoted below to see my "translation" next to the words you have indicated.....



lexy92 said:


> They have diagnosed me with Crohns Disease and Ive started on Infliximab but Ive just read over my colonoscopy report and its going straight over my head.... The words in bold are the ones I dont understand (lol)
> 
> Report:
> Bowel preparation with phosphate enema was satisfactory.
> A digital rectal examinataion was performed.
> The colonoscope was inserted via the anus to the *terminal ileum (bottom of the small bowel just before it meets the large bowel - a LOT of CD is found there)*, insertion confirmed by *ICV intubation (ICV = ileocecal valve = a piece of skin that allows "poop" to move one way (ie not back up) - they went through this valve with the scope to make sure that is what it was...)*. The *caecum (next part of the bowel after the terminal ileum)* was identified positively by the* ileocecal valve (see above), *the *appendicular orifice (openning leading to the appendix (I think??)) *and the *tri-radiate caecal fold (just another identifying feature in that area of the bowel)* .
> *Mucosa (lining of the bowel) : patchy severe erythema (swelling)  and granularity (lump of cells - on the skin we would call it a scar); multiple pleomorphic (fancy name for "many" or "lots of different types of") ulcers (reddened thinning areas) within *(e)
> 
> Diagnoses:
> *Ileitis* (one type of inflammatory bowel disease, limited to the small bowel) and Crohns Disease *(severe, pancolitis (Ulcerative Colitis (another inflmmatory bowel disease) all through the large bowel) & ileitis)*
> 
> 
> If anyone can translate some/all of these words for me in BASIC English haha (Im blonde so the simpler the better)
> 
> Im sure the doctor went over it all while I was in hospital but I was on painkillers and stuff and so it means nothing to me now and Wikipedia isn't helping me much....
> 
> Much appreciated! Thankyou!



Basically what they found is swollen reddened areas in the very end of your small bowel (ilietis) and swollen red areas all though your large bowel (pancolitis) with some ulcers (Crohns disease).....  Although this looks ugly and scary, you ARE at a very treatable stage right now, and looking at the meds they put you on, you could do very well!!  I hope I helped clear some things up for you..... ANYONE else - if I have put down the wrong info or you can add to it - PLEASE DO!!.... lol

Good luck!!


----------



## lexy92

Thank you SO much! That really has been a massive help! They use so many confusing words that it all gets jumbled in my head and I can't make sense of it lol 
But I'm very grateful  thank you very much!!


----------

